# Discussion - Karma vote up/down



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

I've experienced similar in another forum. Someone says something you agree with or like, you click a thumbs up. Its much the same as AKFF has for subjects but goes down to individual posts. Thumbs down is probably not a good idea. Think of it like training a dog. A system of treats when when the dog gets it right works well. Belting the dog for getting it wrong confuses the dog and makes it harder to train. However its not about training dogs or people, its about getting feedback to the things you write. Lots of thumbs up on a message lets you know others appreciate the information or agree with you without the need to say, "me too".


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

In another forum in which I participate, it works like this.

A message is posted. 
Example
"Life isn't about waiting for a storm to pass...It's about learning to fish in the rain."
Options for readers include 
Like · Reply

As people respond with 'Like', below the message you see details

{Person 1 ID}, {Person 2 ID}, {Person 3 ID} and 2 others like this.

Someone else may respond below

"Do that and you get wet, fool"
Options for readers include 
Like · Reply

Nobody responded with 'Like', so there is no list of people who liked the message.

The person who wrote the original message gets positive reinforcement. The person who responded negatively gets no reinforcement.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

On the fence with this one
We have a like button already
Does this add value, or will it be abused as part of someone's agenda?
Another forum I was on had it, and it turned into a clique of like me and I'll like you back
It's like 360 degree reviews at work where you have to be sceptical about the honesty of the responses you get


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

leftieant said:


> (Crosspost from Culture thread)
> 
> On reflection, where I have seen karma-type functions working in the past, one of the key functions was that posts with a certain amount of negative karma were automatically 'hidden' (still visible, but the user had to explicitly click to read it). It's a situation where threads almost become self-moderating - those people reading the thread get to choose whether a particular post adds value or not and gets to help make the call as to whether it should remain visible or not.
> 
> ...


Given the choice, I'd take a 'thread unsubscribe' button over a karma button any day but it won't help the people who ask the questions understand which response to a question has the most support.

Instead of a 'unsubscribe to members post' button, why not an occasional PM to all with a link to graphic instructions

IMPORTANT: How to hide posts from people whose comments you never wish to read

{into}
copy the person's ID, click here, click here, click here, paste, click[Submit] {with screen shots}
{words summarising what happens, that it doesn't stop PMs and that it can easily be undone by removing the person's name from your Foes list and clicking [Submit]. Also, what to do if being bullied via PM}


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

This was probably covered but does the karma apply to the user or to a particular post. So a crap post would drop but a good one would rise.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

indiedog said:


> She could essentially do a Tony Abbot and just keep her mouth shut in public (pre-election that is).


More bloody lefty whinging ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Kraley. Any examples of forums where we could see karma in action?


----------

